# USDA Census of Agriculture



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

I got the census mailed to me in January, this is the first one we have ever received.  Of course they only do them every 5 years so that could explain it.

How many of you all fill these out?  Did I get this from becoming part of the scrapie program or NPIP? Just can't figure out why we got one. Some people we know do not fill it out and would rather pay the fine.

Ant thoughts?


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 13, 2013)

We got ours to, and I really thought we got one because we filled for a farm #, but not really sure, do you have a farm #?, anyways it was easy for me as I only had to fill out the part for sheep, we don't do anything as of last year other then the sheep, I believe it is another way of the government to keep track of you and what your doing in your state.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Feb 13, 2013)

I think there are multiple ways to get on this list. We have a tax exempt on a nursery for my mom and dad WAS filing farm taxes when we had a herd.  I don't do farm taxes, I just claim the little bit I can when selling my animals and I have it under pets. Pet chickens and pet dwarf goats.  I did not get one so.... And yes the government is evil and just wants to track what we do.  Their mom never told them to mind their own business.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohhh, don't get me starteb on the big brother thing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

yeah, I don't like it either...  and yes I got my ID# last year :/

in some ways the info is used to keep funding going etc but I feel like its big brother too!

I did verify it's legitimacy through some one I know that is in the legal dept of the census. I'd just never heard of it before.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 13, 2013)

The first year, I did not fill it out, and I started getting phone calls from them, at that point they just asked the questions over the phone and I answered them and that was that, so if you don't do it, expect those calls.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 13, 2013)

I believe it's a 100$ fine if you do not fill it out. I head that from cattle farmers and the said that they do not and will not fill them out. They'll just pay the fine. They say they get enough info from their taxes. lol


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> The first year, I did not fill it out, and I started getting phone calls from them, at that point they just asked the questions over the phone and I answered them and that was that, so if you don't do it, expect those calls.


X2. I just did mine online.  It seems like somewhere in the paperwork it said that you had to report "by law".


----------



## greenbean (Feb 13, 2013)

I got one back when I was in middle school.  I have no idea how I got on their list!  All I had back then was a rabbit and my dog.  My grandmaw called them and tried to figure it out, the lady on the phone got really mad and started saying that I signed up for something and it put me on their list.    No idea what it was I apparently signed up for.    I would rather pay the fine though if I were to get one now.


----------

